# Your ideas for the ideal trail riding saddle



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Some things I see in your photo that are missing, at least for me, you don't have anything to tie saddle bags to the saddle and there isn't a rear cinch. 

We just bought a used Aussie saddle. I'm waiting to try it out because we have to order a cinch for it. I like the idea they have with not much skirting behind the seat. For western saddles, I like the rounded skirting instead of the square type, especially if you do extended rides.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree about the saddle needing a smaller skirt. It also could use some places to hang things. Another thing, the stirrup leathers should be turned so that the stirrups hang nicely. For long distances, I would use endurance stirrups. 

I like a saddle horn; some people do not. They are afraid that they will be injured by it. Making a horn free version might be a selling point.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Turned finders are an absolute must, and a bonus would be padded angled stirrups. I also like a memory foam, or other sort of padded seat, you may notice a trend here, I like my comfort.

I second the places to tie stuff, round skirts, definitely there should be a hornless option.

Muses..cup holder, set belts, DVD no not going to happen


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree with everyone, other then I ride alot and I'd rather not have the padding, but rear cinch and saddle strings would be a must. I would rather have rigging for the rear cinch rather them a hole in the skirting, stirrup leathers should be turned. I would like a bigger saddle horn, I like small maching saddle pockits, I like rough out leather better and I couldn't tell but just to be nit picky  I have never liked the bard wire tooling but thats just me being....... The picture I am posting is a little bit of a dream saddle.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

what is the price on the saddles you are making?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I second what pretty much everyone else has said, you might want to make a round-skirted option (not everyone likes round skirts though, so keep the square skirt option as well), saddle strings are a must, a back cinch (like Bob said, an actual rigging instead of slits in the skirt) is also a must.

Another thing you might consider is making it on a tree that would withstand pulling so that a person could put a rope on a log or tree blocking the trail and drag it out of the way without worrying about breaking their tree. I like a rawhide covered wood tree. It makes things a bit heavier, but IMHO, it's worth it to have the added sturdiness.

My favorite "trail" saddle is actually my ranch saddle, it's got a nice deep seat, the fenders are back enough to keep my leg more underneath me.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I second everything said. Rigging is a MUST for me. If I can't tie on saddle bags at the very LEAST, I will not buy a saddle to trail ride in.

Since everyone else has addressed that though, I'll say I like a trail saddle with a nice deep seat that isn't going to hurt my back. Some ranch style saddle are very good at this.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Very much a non-expert, but what I looked for when buying my saddle was, first of all, the weight. At 6' and close to 200 lbs, I'm a load for a horse to carry for hours. I don't want to add 10-20 lbs of extra saddle weight, especially things that are just for looks. 

I didn't want a horn (no way am I going to be roping cows!), but attachments for saddle bags (or a cantle bag) were necessities. And like a couple of other commenters, I wonder why the stirrups can't be turned 90 degrees...


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I will mention about the saddle you put on in the first post; I like the swede seat. It gives a lot of sticking power.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I wouldn't consider myself a trail rider per say...but for spending long hours in the saddle I do ride the wade style that cowboybob posted a picture of. I have no preference as to square or rounded skirts, I base that on the conformation of the horse. I haven't noticed much difference in weight really. One thing I do like about Renee's saddle is the narrower fenders! I dislike the big wide ones. Wide fenders are cumbersome in my opinion. If I am going to spulge on cumbersome parts it would be the stirrups. I could dang near promise if you ride all day in a nice set of at least 4", I like the 5" but have 6" monel/brass bound wood stirrups(with or without blocks) you would throw those skinny tin stirrups in the trash. Also with cowboybob, and like smrobs saddle, I do not like a padded seat. I have had my *** rubbed raw more by padded seats than not.
I would consider different rigging styles and placement for fitting different horse conformations. Also strings are handy for attaching necessities. And if the saddle has horn a proper rope strap.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sometimes a more solid heavier tree is better especially if you are on the larger side.
I would only add that I prefer center fire rigging.
I so totally love your saddle Smrobs.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Hasn't anyone had to turn their own stirrups before? I thought most new saddles came with them straight. I've heard using oil or very hot water to soften the leather. Then you turn them a little farther than you want them to be and put a stick through both to hold them until they dry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^That's how we've always done ours. Pull them out of the box, sit them on a board across the water tank so that just the fenders are soaking, leave them for a couple hours, pull them out and put them on the rack, over-turn the stirrups by at least 1 turn and put a stick through there. Then, once they're dry, oil 'em up good.

That's always worked great for our saddles, they stay turned without actually "turning" the leather as is so often seen these days.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I guess we're just stuck with our old ways! Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

usandpets said:


> Hasn't anyone had to turn their own stirrups before? I thought most new saddles came with them straight. I've heard using oil or very hot water to soften the leather. Then you turn them a little farther than you want them to be and put a stick through both to hold them until they dry.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Doubt it would work with stirrups made of synthetic/metal, which mine are. Maybe it's just my inexperience, but they so seem rather awkward for me: my foot winds up being at about a 30 degree angle in the stirrup.


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

usandpets said:


> Some things I see in your photo that are missing, at least for me, you don't have anything to tie saddle bags to the saddle and there isn't a rear cinch.
> 
> We just bought a used Aussie saddle. I'm waiting to try it out because we have to order a cinch for it. I like the idea they have with not much skirting behind the seat. For western saddles, I like the rounded skirting instead of the square type, especially if you do extended rides.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks usandpets great points, do you prefer a rear cinch that is actually attached to a rigging dee or just a hole in the skirt?
Does this look like the same style as the used aussie saddle you're yet to try out with smaller round skirts?


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

Celeste said:


> I agree about the saddle needing a smaller skirt. It also could use some places to hang things. Another thing, the stirrup leathers should be turned so that the stirrups hang nicely. For long distances, I would use endurance stirrups.
> 
> I like a saddle horn; some people do not. They are afraid that they will be injured by it. Making a horn free version might be a selling point.


Thank you Celeste
The only problem I've had with pre-turning the stirrups (actually turning the whole leather and tieing it with lace) is that it limits the adjustment of the length of the stirrup leather so when I make up a saddle that hasn't been custom ordered that I take with me to expos and shows I tend to leave the stirrups straight and just turn them with water and a broom that way I can adjust them for anyone who comes along and wants to buy it and if people ask I can turn it properly to suit them.
Could you post a photo of the endurance stirrups you are talking about?
and thanks good idea about the hornless option also glad you liked the padded seat


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Turned finders are an absolute must, and a bonus would be padded angled stirrups. I also like a memory foam, or other sort of padded seat, you may notice a trend here, I like my comfort.
> 
> I second the places to tie stuff, round skirts, definitely there should be a hornless option.
> 
> Muses..cup holder, set belts, DVD no not going to happen


haha Golden Horse love your ideas for extra comfort, this one has a padded seat but the rubber I used isn't a memory foam it's got tiny air bubbles in it so it springs right back to where it was.
Have you (or anyone else reading this) ridden in a saddle that has 'memory foam' .... do you find after a while it becomes really hard??
And what do padded angles stirrups look like? Could you post a photo?
thanks for your input


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

CowboyBob said:


> I agree with everyone, other then I ride alot and I'd rather not have the padding, but rear cinch and saddle strings would be a must. I would rather have rigging for the rear cinch rather them a hole in the skirting, stirrup leathers should be turned. I would like a bigger saddle horn, I like small maching saddle pockits, I like rough out leather better and I couldn't tell but just to be nit picky  I have never liked the bard wire tooling but thats just me being....... The picture I am posting is a little bit of a dream saddle.
> View attachment 168585


 thanks for your input cowboyBob! 
I wondered if anyone would comment on the barbed wire tooling! I've had a 50/50 response on it some people love it but some people really hate it lol.
Love the look of your dream saddle!
For a saddle like this I charge $2600 to $2800 AUD depending on the size.


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone for all your ideas I really appreciate it! Love that saddle of yours smrobs looks real comfy. Could you tell me why you prefer the back rigging instead of just the hole in the skirt is it mainly because of strength or looks aswell?
Also Cowchick77 do you have a photo of your favourite stirrups i'd like to see them


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

ReneeM said:


> Have you (or anyone else reading this) ridden in a saddle that has 'memory foam' .... do you find after a while it becomes really hard??


I know makers that experimented with memory foam and they did not like it, the seat was hot, caused saddle sores for riders, eventually retained a shape and looked terrible.

Some off the shelf makers user it and people love it, to each his own.

Most people who ride longer than 2 hours all say a Hard Seat is more comfortable than some of the gimmick off the shelf people are using....:lol:

Hard seat or a a padded seat with a good dense closed cell neoprene is the way to go, but as you know they key is a shaped seat or tin seat as some call it in the US :wink:

I love you Saddles, I get call all the time from OZ, but shipping costs make it unobtainable for most to get a good saddle, I will refer those calls to you know, I like your Saddles.

.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

ReneeM said:


> Thank you Celeste
> 
> Could you post a photo of the endurance stirrups you are talking about?
> and thanks good idea about the hornless option also glad you liked the padded seat


These are the ones I use. I like them now. There was a day that I would have hated them. I used to prefer traditional stirrups. EZ Ride Nylon Safety Caged Stirrups Pair


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ReneeM said:


> haha Golden Horse love your ideas for extra comfort, this one has a padded seat but the rubber I used isn't a memory foam it's got tiny air bubbles in it so it springs right back to where it was.
> Have you (or anyone else reading this) ridden in a saddle that has 'memory foam' .... do you find after a while it becomes really hard??
> And what do padded angles stirrups look like? Could you post a photo?
> thanks for your input


here is a link to the angled stirrups that I have been recommended, I haven't tried them yet, but with knees that are getting worse each year I am certainly looking into the idea.

http://crookedstirrups.com/BuyCrookedStirrups.htm#Free U.S. Shipping


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't see the link.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

DH ride with the comfortable McClellan's that we kept from CW Reenacting, BUT, I am salivating over this:
NEW Endurance Western | Trail Saddles by Steele


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

These are my favorite stirrups. These are 5" wide, I have some 6" but I think they are too big. I think those that may want to try them might like the 4". They do come in an ecomony version that are tin bound rather than the monel or brass if someone didn't want to spend a whole lot on the stirrups.
I too like the twisted and tied stirrup leathers and I haven't found them bothersome to adjust. How do you twist and tie yours Renee?


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Corporal said:


> DH ride with the comfortable McClellan's that we kept from CW Reenacting, BUT, I am salivating over this:
> NEW Endurance Western | Trail Saddles by Steele


I like their ranch saddle as well.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

usandpets said:


> Hasn't anyone had to turn their own stirrups before? I thought most new saddles came with them straight. I've heard using oil or very hot water to soften the leather. Then you turn them a little farther than you want them to be and put a stick through both to hold them until they dry.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My saddle (Tucker) came with plain old fenders - flat sided and all. They "turned" over time and with lots of use. . .the way a good trail saddle _should_ be.

As far as recommendations for the OP - I second the "no horn" idea. One of my biggest regrets about my Tucker is that I got one with a horn. I grew up riding in an English saddle, doing hunter/jumper and dressage, so I'm used to a smaller saddle. To me, a horn is really kind of useless and just gets in the way more than anything, so I'd rather not have one at all. 

Also, a round skirt. The big square skirt adds nothing but weight and bulk to the saddle. Needs plenty of rings and things to tie on to - which I know are easy enough to add on, but it's nicer when they "come standard."

No tooling. I know some people think it "looks pretty" but (IMO) it's just more surface area to have to clean all of the trail mud splatters out of. The most tooling I can stand is a border. . .like barbed wire pattern or something. . .but those saddles that are tooled top to bottom and front to back belong in an arena.


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> I know makers that experimented with memory foam and they did not like it, the seat was hot, caused saddle sores for riders, eventually retained a shape and looked terrible.
> 
> Some off the shelf makers user it and people love it, to each his own.
> 
> ...


Yes I have heard that about hard seats and sometimes I think when someone asks for an extra thick padded seat it's only causing them to be sitting 'on' their saddle instead of 'in' their saddle if you get what I mean, a thinner padded seat or just a leather seat keeps you closer to the horse I reckon  
Thanks so much, I really appreciate that!


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> These are my favorite stirrups. These are 5" wide, I have some 6" but I think they are too big. I think those that may want to try them might like the 4". They do come in an ecomony version that are tin bound rather than the monel or brass if someone didn't want to spend a whole lot on the stirrups.
> I too like the twisted and tied stirrup leathers and I haven't found them bothersome to adjust. How do you twist and tie yours Renee?


They look really comfortable! I do mine the same as yours when people ask for them, they don't worry about adjusting them because they are the only ones riding in the saddle so it's the right size for them  
But now I think of it and looking at yours if I just pre twist them and tie them up as close as possible to the blevin buckle there shouldn't be much problem adjusting them as much as people need to.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a couple of saddles with pre-turned stirrup leathers, and they are not all that hard to adjust. They are really nice. When I turn the leathers myself, they never do all that great. 

You might want to think about adding a couple of water bottle holders. I would personally like a very light weight saddle.


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

Celeste said:


> I have a couple of saddles with pre-turned stirrup leathers, and they are not all that hard to adjust. They are really nice. When I turn the leathers myself, they never do all that great.
> 
> You might want to think about adding a couple of water bottle holders. I would personally like a very light weight saddle.


thanks celeste great idea for water bottle holders hadn't thought of that one! Yes a lot of people (especially women) have said that to me aswell when ordering one just makes it a lot easier to carry and lift onto your horse plus not as much weight for them to carry all day long


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am just echoing what others have said pretty much. My current saddle has 4 ties on each side for a total of 8. I have o-rings on both sides of the pommel and little bars on the back cantle that things can be tied to that I really like because that frees up my ties for other things. 

I am currently riding in an endurance saddle that doesn't have a deep pocket but I so wish it did because now I need a deep pocket to ride due to a health issue. So yeah...deep pocket, soft leather all around, loads of ties/rings, a hoof pick pocket is nice. 

Less skirt is good for me. The lighter the saddle is the better as I will not be pulling logs or cows and lifting up a heavy saddle is not fun for me. 

I do like wide stirrups that are padded. It makes a huge difference!


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks QOS good points


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

ReneeM said:


> thanks usandpets great points, do you prefer a rear cinch that is actually attached to a rigging dee or just a hole in the skirt?
> Does this look like the same style as the used aussie saddle you're yet to try out with smaller round skirts?


Sorry that it took so long to get back on this. I wanted to get a pic of our Aussie saddle first:









As for the back cinch, we have a saddle that has the slit in the leather. It is harder to find a long enough back cinch for it, especially for rounder or heavier, pleasantly plump horses! The saddles with the rings are more easily interchangeable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I forgot to add a pic of my saddle, with the round skirting:









Yes, I do use a seat saver! The saddle seat is hard but that's not fully why. The seam on the back of my jeans would rub my tailbone raw before I started using it. I haven't had that issue since using it. It may have been from my inexperience of knowing how to ride but I figure it might help keep the seat in better condition too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for going to all that trouble putting up the photos  really appreciate it! Aussie saddle is a lot different to the type I make as mine don't have the horn or extra flaps, I like the rounded skirts on your western saddle.
I haven't ridden in a seat saver but it looks comfy.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I do all my trail riding in an english-type endurance saddle:











I personally don't care for a horn, so agree with the people suggesting you think about a hornless option. 

I also don't care for the wide fenders typically found on a western saddle, as they bother my knees no matter how much they are turned. Not sure if having more narrow fenders would be an option. 

The other thing that jumped out at me was the stirrups. Like Celeste, I ride in the EZ ride nylon stirrups and love them. I wonder about using aluminum though.. is that so light that people can't keep them on their feet (this is a complaint I have heard from english riders using lightweight aluminum irons)? Or do most of the people using those types of stirrups ride with their feet "home" so slipping out isn't an issue?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The aluminum stirrups I tried were slick as snot on a doorknob. Hated them. I normally use the four-bar style, Australian stirrups without any pad:










I love stirrups with a wide base. That is about the only part of our Circle Y saddle that I like - wide, leather covered stirrups! Hate the rest of the saddle, tho...but my daughter loves it.


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I do all my trail riding in an english-type endurance saddle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for your thoughts  
Yes I could definitely narrow the fenders good idea  
Also I know what you mean about the light weight aluminium stirrups but these ones are fairly heavy so don't think feet would slip out but I like your idea about wider stirrups, I think they'd be more comfortable and feel more secure


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

One thing I do like about English saddles is the stirrups and cinches are really easy to adjust when you are riding.
I'm not sure if you could adjust a western saddle so that you could do the same thing, but I think it would be a nice feature.
I like having lots of rings and ties. I don't really want pockets on a saddle. I pack more or less depending on how long I'm going to be out and pockets might interfere with that.


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

flytobecat said:


> One thing I do like about English saddles is the stirrups and cinches are really easy to adjust when you are riding.
> I'm not sure if you could adjust a western saddle so that you could do the same thing, but I think it would be a nice feature.
> I like having lots of rings and ties. I don't really want pockets on a saddle. I pack more or less depending on how long I'm going to be out and pockets might interfere with that.


thanks flytobecat 
well the way I tie a western cinch you can easily lean over and tighten it while in the saddle, stirrups on the other hand are a little me tricky.


----------



## aztrailrider (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a small skirted Sharon Saare saddle with a horn; it weighs only about 22 pounds. It can't have a flank cinch due to the style and the rigging, so it
has a crupper ring. We do a lot of mountain riding and the crupper comes in pretty handy.


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

aztrailrider said:


> I have a small skirted Sharon Saare saddle with a horn; it weighs only about 22 pounds. It can't have a flank cinch due to the style and the rigging, so it
> has a crupper ring. We do a lot of mountain riding and the crupper comes in pretty handy.


thanks hadn't thought of a crupper!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Sharon Saare saddles are NICE. My barn manager has one and she loves it. Unfortunately, Ms. Saare passed away last year.


----------



## ReneeM (Jan 11, 2012)

QOS said:


> Sharon Saare saddles are NICE. My barn manager has one and she loves it. Unfortunately, Ms. Saare passed away last year.


Haven't heard that name before, I will look it up  that's such a shame that she passed away.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

She is/was the queen of endurance saddles. My barn manager bought hers 2 years ago after much back and forth with Ms. Saare for customization. LOL when she got it it had the cotton/fiber type girth and Lee Ann was surprised as she always rode with neoprene or leather english girths. Her horse LOVED it. Legato can be a pill and Lee Ann was thrilled with the girth and the manner that Legato went with it. She gets cranky if Lee Ann tried to put a different one on her. Very very nice balanced saddle.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

ReneeM said:


> haha Golden Horse love your ideas for extra comfort, this one has a padded seat but the rubber I used isn't a memory foam it's got tiny air bubbles in it so it springs right back to where it was.
> Have you (or anyone else reading this) ridden in a saddle that has 'memory foam' .... do you find after a while it becomes really hard??
> And what do padded angles stirrups look like? Could you post a photo?
> thanks for your input



I have these on a set of Stirrups (Only the Swivel set and not the Drop Ones). E-ZUP Stirrup Extender. They attach to any stirrups you have. I have 2 sets of Stirrups. One with these attached and one without. I throw on the set with this attached when I hit the trails. It's a foot and knee saver that's for sure.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Havne't read all the replies, so forgive me if I duplicate.

I am not a fan of "in-skirt" rigging. I think having the rigging off the tree is better. I think it allows for freer movement of the shoulder, instead of the skirt pulling down hard and pinching it.


----------



## aztrailrider (Apr 19, 2011)

Sharon Saare passed away, but before she died, she asked her saddlemaker to take the business. So, it is still going strong! sharonsaaresaddles.com will get you to her website. It has not been updated, but the email goes to Randy Aldrich, the new owner.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I saw some people posting about aluminum stirrups/ slanted stirrups. These are awesome, hands down. Well worth the money. I couldn't ride in one of my saddles for more than 15 minutes with out getting sore in my ankles and knees, after I bought these I was ridding for hours with our taking my legs out to "stretch" I don't think I will ever go back to traditional stirrups! :shock:

Walls Stirrups Twisted Slanted Aluminum


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

aztrailrider - so glad they are continuing what Sharon Saare started. Her saddles are amazing. Darolyn Butler is a well known endurance rider and she has a bunch of her saddles at her barn. 

I do have a set of the Crooked Stirrups made of aluminum. They were expensive but well worth it when I first started riding. I had a bum knee and within minutes of riding they were hurting. After I got the Crooked Stirrups that went away. I have tried all kinds of other twisty things that work somewhat but not great.

The saddle I have now doesn't need the crooked stirrups or turners because the leather is soft enough to turn and plus I had knee surgery so it doesn't torque my knee like before.


----------

